# New sole on an old wood Jack plane



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*The operation as it went.*

*New sole on an old wood Jack plane*
The operation as it went.









I got this wonderful old Jack plane from England with a bunch of other wooden planes.
This guy needed plenty of love to become a plane again.
An ugly handle and someone did a terrible job when giving it dye.
So this guy spoke to my heart more than my eyes, he sort of screamed 'help me' and I felt for this old chap, that had probably done plenty of work for him to deserve some love again.









The poor guy almost lost his sole.
Someone had screwed him up…
And scratched his back.









How rude!









His mouth was also so open that you could use him as a mailbox.









So time for the butcher to work on that old fellow.









And here we are the sole separated from the body, and look what comes out in the open, a old repair, this guy have had first aid before, he seem to really hang on to life.









Old traces of story.









The handle almost fell of.
And I shaped it up a little, so it was less clumsy, but just a little as always I try to keep some of the history.









Handle reshaped.
A piece of hardwood, I think from an old pallet, you have to find out how thick by extending the bed angle down to where it will leave a closed mouth when the plane blade are in.









Run the wood through the planner and after the thickness planner a couple of times.









And planning the base (sole) of the plane.









Flat and old glue gone.









Finding the size.









Cut.









Now you can mark out and pare out the new mouth with a chisel, but I decide to wait with this part.









And go directly for the glue.
Use strong glue.









Clamp well.
Wait for the glue to be completely dry.









Time to pare out the hole for the mouth of the plane.
Make sure the plane is clamped firmly down to a straight surface, otherwise you will make tear out when you get through the material. (I clamped directly down on my table, so I have a nice hole where I did it…).
Notice the brown spot on the side of the plane, this is the evidence this plane has been used a lot in its time, since it is the track mark after where the thumb has rested.









The sides with a thin chisel.









Like so!









You get it?









Here the mouth after being opened.









Now time to test my new No. 4 ½ plane, and I must say I actually think it feels really nice, not so much the weight but the width of the base.









Time to work with that scraper to clean up the body.
Not too much, not too little, I want history to shine through after.









Clean.









That could be it!

_I will split the blog here for those with a slow connection, and continue in a part two .

Hope this blog can help to bring some old wooden planes back to life, this is my wish.

*Best thoughts,*
Mads


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

mafe said:


> *The operation as it went.*
> 
> *New sole on an old wood Jack plane*
> The operation as it went.
> ...


Nice Restore !!!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The operation as it went.*
> 
> *New sole on an old wood Jack plane*
> The operation as it went.
> ...


nice blog with some great pictures as usual Mads 
and ,ake a complete new sole ain´t the worst since a patch wuold take
the same amount of work to do , though I wuold have used thicker wood 
and have it run over the jointer after the cheisel work …. but thats the way I wuold have done it 
thank´s for bringing the life back to another plane 

take care
Dennis


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The operation as it went.*
> 
> *New sole on an old wood Jack plane*
> The operation as it went.
> ...


Hi,
Dennis, look at part two and you will smile, I did what you want to do. 
DaddyZ, merci!
Thank you both for the comments.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The operation as it went.*
> 
> *New sole on an old wood Jack plane*
> The operation as it went.
> ...


that was fast with No. 2 you don´t give this blog time and credit enoff to live long very long :-(

Dennis


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *The operation as it went.*
> 
> *New sole on an old wood Jack plane*
> The operation as it went.
> ...


Mads you really love what you do. It shows in your work.

When I read the title I went: Mads is going to forge some iron sole…
I am glad it's wood.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

mafe said:


> *The operation as it went.*
> 
> *New sole on an old wood Jack plane*
> The operation as it went.
> ...


Mad, great job on repairing the plane.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The operation as it went.*
> 
> *New sole on an old wood Jack plane*
> The operation as it went.
> ...


Beautiful job on that plane. It just needed loving care from someone like you to give it a new life.
Great series of pictures. Now I'll look at the second part!.........Jim


----------



## jiri (Dec 18, 2007)

mafe said:


> *The operation as it went.*
> 
> *New sole on an old wood Jack plane*
> The operation as it went.
> ...


Everything looks simply when you do it. Nice job. Enjoy this plane. Thank for sharing.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

mafe said:


> *The operation as it went.*
> 
> *New sole on an old wood Jack plane*
> The operation as it went.
> ...


Nice work! Great photos!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The operation as it went.*
> 
> *New sole on an old wood Jack plane*
> The operation as it went.
> ...


Hi guys and girls (choose),
Ken, how are you my friend? Merci!
Jiri, this is so wonderful to hear, I always tend to think things are complex so I am happy I manage to simplify when I pass it on.
Jim, just wrote you on that second. ;-)
CJ, jubiiiii.
Ian, yes no blacksmith here even i would love to have a forge… Yes I do love it, no doubt.
Best thoughts and thank you for the comments,
Mads


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

mafe said:


> *The operation as it went.*
> 
> *New sole on an old wood Jack plane*
> The operation as it went.
> ...


merci beaucoup for another wonderful tutorial! Mads, you are amazing. I think that I've said that before but it is still true and I probably say it many more times in the future. ;^)


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The operation as it went.*
> 
> *New sole on an old wood Jack plane*
> The operation as it went.
> ...


Hi Bob, and I will thank you again and repeat I'm nothing but a curious child with too much energy, and life is so interesting, so much to learn.
The best of my thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Napoleon (Sep 16, 2010)

mafe said:


> *The operation as it went.*
> 
> *New sole on an old wood Jack plane*
> The operation as it went.
> ...


Congratulations with the new/old plane  it nearly slipped that i did not see it course it goes fast with all your new blogs.

looks like you fixed the plane with a piece of teak. Nice.

Well done Mads


----------



## Bricofleur (Aug 28, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The operation as it went.*
> 
> *New sole on an old wood Jack plane*
> The operation as it went.
> ...


Great job Mads. it really shows how you love tools. Does Caroline jealous?

I must admit this is the first time I see someone planing a jointer! ;-)










Thanks for sharing your work and your passion.

Best,

Serge

http://atelierdubricoleur.wordpress.com


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

mafe said:


> *The operation as it went.*
> 
> *New sole on an old wood Jack plane*
> The operation as it went.
> ...


Wonderfull. You know what I might try my hand at? Dovetailing a new sole into one of these old boys. They can be had for next to nothing, have charm, and are just waiting for us!

And P.S. $50 will get you an iron from Japan Woodworker, to only add to the charm.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

mafe said:


> *The operation as it went.*
> 
> *New sole on an old wood Jack plane*
> The operation as it went.
> ...


Well done It's nice to see old tools being done up with a nice new makeover.Alistair


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

mafe said:


> *The operation as it went.*
> 
> *New sole on an old wood Jack plane*
> The operation as it went.
> ...


How do you feel about Lignum Vitae august? Alistair


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

mafe said:


> *The operation as it went.*
> 
> *New sole on an old wood Jack plane*
> The operation as it went.
> ...


Alistair, I've worked with Lignum and it's a joy. So durable, I'm told, that they make bearings of it. I think it would probably be one of the hardest working soles you could put on a plane. I wonder if it would streak green pigment on lighter woods. No biggier for me, I like walnut!


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The operation as it went.*
> 
> *New sole on an old wood Jack plane*
> The operation as it went.
> ...


It's a Mad, Mad, Mad Plane World out there today. lol It is a wonderful thing that the Vikings stopped raiding the Scottish distillery's and have taken up the restoring of old wooden planes. lol

Mafe, Thank you for sharing the love and workmanship on these old planes. Most informative and interesting.
Best wishes, Rand


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

mafe said:


> *The operation as it went.*
> 
> *New sole on an old wood Jack plane*
> The operation as it went.
> ...


LIgnum vitae is very heavy and hard wearing your correct Bertha bearings were made of it and are still working today but them bronze took over and eventually ball and roller bearings but new lathes are made today with bronze bearings fitted to them. LIgnum is expensive I have one piece big enough for a small plane then its brass or metal steel according to Augusts view.Or even aluminium or good quality plasic high end perspex type used for guards . Alistair


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The operation as it went.*
> 
> *New sole on an old wood Jack plane*
> The operation as it went.
> ...


Hi there,
Alistair, yes Lignum Vitae would be wonderful, but my budget don't like that wood as much as my heart.

The wood plane makes we used buy from here all sold versions with Lignum Vitae soles, the reason is that Lignum vitae is self-lubricating du to the high amount of oil inside and amazingly strong.

August III, I personally would never put anything else than wood on a wood plane, metals and wood moves really differently. Metal moves by temperature changes, where wood moves by moisture changes, so I don't trust so much in the combination, but most of all I love wood on wood.
Here a german seller: http://www.ecemmerich.com/primus-hobel.html

But I think it could be really interesting to see planes of metal that could be fitted with a hard wood sole, in this way it would be possible to get the precision of the metal and the touch of the wood.

Rand, I am all out of Scottsh but I sold my boat, so I have to just play with wood now! I did get a wonderful axe yesterday so we will never know! 








And by the way! Who are calling mad? Here I am with my newest axe…

Bertha, yes there are producers that dovetail soles to the planes, I'm sure it will give a really strong sole, and also it would help on the moisture issue, so go for it.

Serge, yes I know I am a tough basterd to plan the jointer, but life is life, and it works perfect. I know many Danish wood workers used to do this once in a while to straighten the sole, or to get rid of marks and scratches, it is ofcourse important you set the planner to take a fine shave.
Caroline said oce to me that if I repeated the word Rabot just once mor she would kill me… No she is always nice and help full, when I buy tools in France I always get them delivered at her work and she carry them home and open the packs with her boys and they guess what is inside.
(Rabot is a hand plane in French).
Napoleon, thank you!
Best thoughts to all, and thank you for the thoughts and comments,
Mads


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The operation as it went.*
> 
> *New sole on an old wood Jack plane*
> The operation as it went.
> ...


that a very very nice axe Mads 
you are not mad you are one heck of a crazy mad Danish Viking 
since you lost your helmet with the drinking horns …. sorry for you Mads … but don´t blame me for that one 
not even my worst enemy shuold be without his drinking horn

Dennis


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The operation as it went.*
> 
> *New sole on an old wood Jack plane*
> The operation as it went.
> ...


Yes Dennis it was a sad story of viking wood working when my helmet got cought up in that bandsaw while I was sawing a new key for my front door, and the horns came right off… A man with no horns in his helmet really have to stick to wood working and stop raiding. 
Big smile,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The operation as it went.*
> 
> *New sole on an old wood Jack plane*
> The operation as it went.
> ...


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Finish up, adjust and shaves.*

*New sole on an old wood Jack plane*
Finish up, adjust and shaves.









I dye the plane body, to give it back its patina.









With a cloth and casual moves.









Linseed oil brings back the glow.









Now time to pump some iron!
Just a little time to create a new primary bevel.









And glue the handle back in.









Clamp and leave to dry over night.









Tobacco.








Rust remover (Thank you Andy).









Wash.









Clean up.









This is where we want to go, not too much, not too little.









Sharpening.









Grease it up.
I still use the grease box a lot, it is my sweet and loyal friend.









I wax the plane with an 'antique' wax, this will add some extra patina.









So here we are almost ready to go.
The ugly dugly became a little swan.









Need to work on the sole now.
To adjust that mouth.









Plane it down until the mouth has the opening you want.









Better.









Ok if you have a planner this is really fast.









I use a scraper to smoothen it up.









Oil and wax.









Care for the details.









Taking some wonderful shaves.









Here they are!









Old sole and new sole.
Notice the size of the mouth.









This where we began.









And this where we end; time for some shaves and wonderful tobacco.

This is the end of the blog.

Hope this blog can help to bring some old wooden planes back to life, this is my wish.

*Best thoughts,*
Mads


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Finish up, adjust and shaves.*
> 
> *New sole on an old wood Jack plane*
> Finish up, adjust and shaves.
> ...


You definately managed to keep the original look. Yeah.


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Finish up, adjust and shaves.*
> 
> *New sole on an old wood Jack plane*
> Finish up, adjust and shaves.
> ...


Its always good to have a little Soul !!!


----------



## lwoodt (Dec 22, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Finish up, adjust and shaves.*
> 
> *New sole on an old wood Jack plane*
> Finish up, adjust and shaves.
> ...


Well done Mafe.That could have been a magazine article.Thank you.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Finish up, adjust and shaves.*
> 
> *New sole on an old wood Jack plane*
> Finish up, adjust and shaves.
> ...


a good blog. I have a couple transitions that need work, but haven't picked up the all wood planes yet. Sooo little time.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Finish up, adjust and shaves.*
> 
> *New sole on an old wood Jack plane*
> Finish up, adjust and shaves.
> ...


wonderfull Mads 

Dennis


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Finish up, adjust and shaves.*
> 
> *New sole on an old wood Jack plane*
> Finish up, adjust and shaves.
> ...


That is nice journey Mafe.
I start to feel some connection to those tools.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Finish up, adjust and shaves.*
> 
> *New sole on an old wood Jack plane*
> Finish up, adjust and shaves.
> ...


I forgot to ask. What's the dye brand?


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

mafe said:


> *Finish up, adjust and shaves.*
> 
> *New sole on an old wood Jack plane*
> Finish up, adjust and shaves.
> ...


Well done Mads. I would think the soul of the plane is proud.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Finish up, adjust and shaves.*
> 
> *New sole on an old wood Jack plane*
> Finish up, adjust and shaves.
> ...


That plane now has a nice soul just like you mads


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Finish up, adjust and shaves.*
> 
> *New sole on an old wood Jack plane*
> Finish up, adjust and shaves.
> ...


Its great to make shavings.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Finish up, adjust and shaves.*
> 
> *New sole on an old wood Jack plane*
> Finish up, adjust and shaves.
> ...


As always a wonderful read. I love that you make things work like new and look like they are old.


----------



## WoodBill (Jun 1, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Finish up, adjust and shaves.*
> 
> *New sole on an old wood Jack plane*
> Finish up, adjust and shaves.
> ...


Bringing life to the tool and seeing the treasure in the tool. 
Nice work and good read Mafe


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Finish up, adjust and shaves.*
> 
> *New sole on an old wood Jack plane*
> Finish up, adjust and shaves.
> ...


That is Sweet!! and works so good too. You are the MAN!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Finish up, adjust and shaves.*
> 
> *New sole on an old wood Jack plane*
> Finish up, adjust and shaves.
> ...


Very cool work, hope all is well buddy!


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Finish up, adjust and shaves.*
> 
> *New sole on an old wood Jack plane*
> Finish up, adjust and shaves.
> ...


Now that is how you do it! Well done on breathing new life into an old work horse. May the two of you have a long and loving friendship for many years to come…..


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Finish up, adjust and shaves.*
> 
> *New sole on an old wood Jack plane*
> Finish up, adjust and shaves.
> ...


Always good news when another soul is saved! Just look at her, she is all smiles now…

Good work brother!


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Finish up, adjust and shaves.*
> 
> *New sole on an old wood Jack plane*
> Finish up, adjust and shaves.
> ...


Thank you so much for all the great information. Now I have the urge to go out and find more old planes to restore.

Tha plane turned out beautifully.

Thanks again for a wonderful blog.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Finish up, adjust and shaves.*
> 
> *New sole on an old wood Jack plane*
> Finish up, adjust and shaves.
> ...


Hi there,
Kent, yes you can do it with no worry, it was not difficult at all, I have a English smoother that I will put as next on the list since it was more easy than I expected.
Div, yes another soul is saved, and a life can continue hopefully for many years. Life is sweet my dear brother.
Maveric, I could almoist feel those words, even I am not sure I will do mouth to mouth especially when the blade is in… Autch!
Ken, all ys fine here, it is summer and my garden is green, another plane brought back to life, my daughter is full of smiles and I just had my fionce here for the weekend, how can I do different than to smile? Hope you are fine too and that life is kind buddy.
Jim, 'the man', kind of like this title…
Bill, yes you got a soft spot there, I tend to see the beauty in many things, this leads to more work, more planes, more tools, and more beauty… But at the end it is not so bad so I tend to smile in my work shop.
RG, yes this is for me the key, to keep the soul, even help to restore the patina. My grandfather learned me that we have to leave things better than when we got them, and this is my goal. Not over do, just do.
CJ, ohhh YES!!!
Ike, that was really kind thank you.
Wayne, I think also it looks happy now, like the will to live came back, perhaps it just had a man made depression…
Ian, don't get too connected - lol. I bought the dye in Paris don't remember the name will look.
Dennis, smile here.
Don, yes so little time so many planes, I know the dilemma, but it is better than the reverse.
Lou, yes but now it is all free, and just reday to use as tutorial, aint life sweet.
Daddyz, yes it is always wonderful with soul.
Thomas, was that me or the plane? Smile.
Thank you all for your so wonderful comments, my ohhh you make me smile.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Finish up, adjust and shaves.*
> 
> *New sole on an old wood Jack plane*
> Finish up, adjust and shaves.
> ...


Nice work on that Mads and I know it is good advice as my wife is always requesting me to adjust my mouth too. Like the Stradivarius violins we just have tools in our care to be passed on to future generations.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Finish up, adjust and shaves.*
> 
> *New sole on an old wood Jack plane*
> Finish up, adjust and shaves.
> ...


Hi Mike,
You have a clever wife.
I agree when it is a nice tool it is a loan, we should keep it with respect for others to feel the joy later.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------

